# Bladder pressure with IBS



## ledttf35 (Apr 4, 2004)

When my IBS acts up, my bladder contantly feels pressure, I always feel as if I need to urinate, except I don't. When I do try to go, I just dribble. I must be in the bathroom 20 times a day, hoping to relieve the pressure. Some times it is so bad that the pain keeps me awake. Can the large intestine get so backed up and full as to press on the bladder? Last time this happened, my urologist did every test and found nothing wrong with my bladder. I just don't think I can go through this again. Last time the pain and sensation in my bladder would keep me awake at nights. It just consumed me. I lost a lot of weight because I couldn't eat without feeling sick. Anyone else have this problem and how do you cope?


----------



## JanEllen (Sep 24, 2001)

You may want to research interstitial cystitis on the internet. That is what gave me a clue regarding the bladder pain I was having. For the most part, I can control the pain with diet, antacids, and antihistamines.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

My pain comes from the pelvic area and the bladderI need pain medication.


----------



## shallenbeck (Apr 13, 2004)

Wow! I thought I was the only one who had bladder problems along with my IBS! I was not even sure that they were related. I am constantly urinating, I go at least every 1/2 hour to hour at work. I have to cut myself off from drinking anything an hour before I leave the office so that I can make the hour long ride home! And I go at least twice in the last 30mins before I head home. I do the same thing before i leave my house to go anywhere. I often feel like I have to go right after I leave the bathroom.I get bad pains if my IBS is acting up. Between that an the IBS I never want to travel any great distance and whereever I go, I always need to know where the bathroom is before I can relax. I mentioned the problem to my doctor once, before I was diagnosed with IBS. But because I am young 25 now, probably 22ish at the time, he brushed it off. (I don't see that doctor anymore)Thank you for brining this up, it helps to know that I am not the only one.


----------



## ledttf35 (Apr 4, 2004)

to Lina QA: They are very connected with me. When the area of the large intestine and colon get badly blocked, they push and put pressure on my bladder, hence the feeling of needing to urinate constantly. If you are not having regular bowel movements, this may be the case with you too. If not, it might be spastic bladder. THey have good medicine for this, no need for you to suffer. Let me know if you find anything out that helps.


----------



## Mycalee1980 (May 6, 2004)

I too am a young female with bladder problems that I have noticed acting up with my IBS. But I don't understand why, I mainly have pain in the upper abdomen so I don't see how that could be affecting my bladder so much and pressing on it. I have Interstitial Cystitis too, another lovely, incurable disease for all of us ladies out there. It feels like a UTI all the time!!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

One connection to IBS and bladder problems are the Mast cells.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

yeah the cause of IBS is in this subject.


----------



## doodles (Oct 11, 2002)

I can't tell you what a relief it is to read these posts about bladder and IBS symptoms being related!!! For the past month, I have been having alternating D and C and had a lot of trouble peeing as well, especially when I was in the C mode. Now I have D and I can't seem to STOP peeing!! I also have MS, so I think that's a factor in all of this mess, too. Had to go to the ER to be catheterized, and they took out a lot of urine. Tested positive for blood and infection. Had to go on antiobiotics for the infection. Guess what? That made bowels worse!!!Then I had kidney ultra sound done and that was normal, and then a cystoscope which shows a lot of red, inflammed patches in my bladder. Have to repeat the cysto in 2 months. Meanwhile, I feel like I should just move into the bathroom on a permanent basis!!! Problem is, it's too small to be actually comfortable in there....It is a relief to be able to talk about this to people who've been there. Most docs just doesn't get it.


----------



## GRZ (May 22, 2004)

Similar experiences here. In fact, I have D infrequently compared to some (only ever 10-14 days usually) but the frequent urination is annoying on a daily basis. I even got tested for diabetes (negative). My doc. suggested it might be prostatitis (infection of the prostate) but, since I don't have the painful urination associated with that, I attribute to my IBS, now that it's come up on the board that the two are related.


----------



## allanmn (Oct 17, 2003)

I have the exact same bladder problems when my colon is acting abnormal which is almost all the time.It's just like having prostrate problems. Sometime the bladder problem is worse than the IBS itself. Some of the time it burns when I urinate because in my case, the urine gets so warm, it's almost like hot water I can barely touch it just to see if the temperture is an issue again for the burning. The doctor has no clue why this is happening. I'm at the "end of my rope" with this and really gonna push the doctor to have me use one of those bags to urinate in thats connected to where ever they connect to. That's how bad it gets. At least that might take care of the urination issue. As somebody has mentioned before on this subject said the stomach or colon is pushing or dropping low on the bladder causing this situation and I believe it.


----------



## 5069 (Jul 17, 2003)

This is really interesting. I also have bladder infections from time to time. The one time I saw a Urologist I asked him if the bladder could affect my IBS or vica versa and he said, "yes, its all connected." I also had an MD who just looked at me when I complained of a bladder infection and therefor ended up with a doozy. Looking for new MD. Annem


----------



## Canadian_Mickey (Apr 12, 2004)

I too experience this sort of problem, and there is a reason for it. When your intestines are backed up or swollen, then they can push on your bladder if not dealt with. I had this happen when I first got diagnosed with IBS. Intestines badly backed up, so much so that I couldn't eat anything. It does happen, and it is not plesant!


----------



## Nicole.Avci (May 20, 2004)

I'm pretty sure these two conditions are related. I was actually diagnosed with Overactive Bladder or Detrusor Muscle Instability about 5 years prior to developing IBS-D. I suddenly started experiencing a burning sensation and constant need to urinate, even when my bladder was empty. After a whole slew of tests I got the diagnosis of Overactive Bladder, and was first started on the drug Ditropan (which didn't work too well for me), and then switched to Detrol-LA, which worked wonders for me. If I took Detrol everyday as prescribed, and completely stayed away from caffeine (which was really, really hard; I used to be a huge caffeine junky), I was symptom-free 98% of the time. The way the Overactive Bladder condition was explained to me, the nerves to my bladder were screwed up, and fired too rapidly, which in turn made my bladder spasm, and made me feel like I had to urinate all the time. Kind of sounds like IBS, doesn't it? The screwed up nerves and "spasming?" Then basically everything was fine with my health until I developed IBS-D a little over a year ago. The funny thing was, once my IBS-D symptoms started, my bladder symptoms went away. I was even able to stop taking my Detrol. All things considered, I wish I could take the bladder problems back in trade for the IBS. The bladder symptoms were merely annoying. IBS makes me truly sick!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Nicole,do have tried Detrol dor IBS?Some get benefits from that?Detrol is use for the irritability of the bladder but i think i can help all the pelvic area.


----------



## Nicole.Avci (May 20, 2004)

I wish it would have worked! I was actually on Detrol when I developed IBS. It did absolutely nothing for my diarrhea. The funny thing was, once I got the IBS, my bladder symptoms completely went away. It was almost like there was a magic switch in my body that changed from "bladder" to "bowels." Wish I could flip that switch back to "bladder," it was much less a problem for me than this darn IBS is. So no, Detrol did not help me. The only thing that seems to help me now at all, in this rather large pharmacy of mediciations that I am currently on, is Immodium. I have to take it 4 times a day, and think I am starting to get resistant to it, because it's not working as well as it used to. So, after my baby is born (I'm due in August), my GI doc will probably try me on Lotronex. I hope to God that drug finally gets my symptoms back under control, and that I don't have any bad side effect from it!


----------

